# Dodge Concept Bike uses Luxeon headlights



## GJW (Oct 29, 2003)

Dodge Tomahawk Concept Bike


----------



## JSWrightOC (Oct 30, 2003)

I saw pictures of it a while back, and the first thing that I noticed were the headlights and tail lights. I thought to myself, "that looks like the collimated light from a Luxeon" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

Later on in the article I read they used 5-watt LEDs, so I knew it had to be true.


----------



## jtivat (Nov 5, 2003)

We did a show for Dodge this summer and they had it on display. I was close enough to touch the thing and did not notice this, and I call my self a Flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif. I watched the guys trying to drive the thing around the building which was uphill it stalled about ever ten feet it took forever.


----------



## kakster (Nov 6, 2003)

To be honest, this doesnt look much like a bike, more a car *disguised* as a bike. Imagine dropping that at the traffic lights!


----------

